# "Goal" call...



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

I have been wondering where everyone has gone (there used to be a lot more posting in here),but thought maybe some had quit posting because they had reached their goal. So, have you? Or maybe some got discouraged and stopped trying, or too busy.

To those of you who have reached your goal, how about sharing your story? 

To those who no longer post, for whatever reason, but are looking for the "excuse" to begin the journey again, this is it!  

Kitty
** I call weightloss a journey, rather than a battle, because battles are either won or lost. A journey is a continual thing, done by choice; some days you travel, some days you don't. For many of us, it will be a continuing journey throughout our lives... don't forget to enjoy your journey (whether the weight comes of easily or is more of a challenge). So, friends, keep walking on..... :walk:


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

well, I'm at 109 kilos from 125 kilos on my way to 90 kilos.

R


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I started out at 234, I'm now at 214.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, I must really be a weird-o. Everytime I pump up the exercising, I gain weight. Last year, I started jogging and gained 8 pounds in less than two weeks. Monday, I started doing a couple of exercise videos everyday, and I've gained 4 pounds since then. I'm not eating more, I'm just a freak of nature, I guess.

I'm going to try to continue the exercising for a couple of months at least, but if I can't fit into my clothes anymore, I'll have to quit. Isn't that just nuts?!?!?


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

mammabooh said:


> Well, I must really be a weird-o. Everytime I pump up the exercising, I gain weight. Last year, I started jogging and gained 8 pounds in less than two weeks. Monday, I started doing a couple of exercise videos everyday, and I've gained 4 pounds since then. I'm not eating more, I'm just a freak of nature, I guess.
> 
> I'm going to try to continue the exercising for a couple of months at least, but if I can't fit into my clothes anymore, I'll have to quit. Isn't that just nuts?!?!?


Wow. You must build muscle tissue very easily... which will be a good thing when you are old and needing to work to maintain muscle tissue.  I initially gain weight when I start weight lifting, too.

Kitty


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

mammabooh said:


> Well, I must really be a weird-o. Everytime I pump up the exercising, I gain weight. Last year, I started jogging and gained 8 pounds in less than two weeks. Monday, I started doing a couple of exercise videos everyday, and I've gained 4 pounds since then. I'm not eating more, I'm just a freak of nature, I guess.
> 
> I'm going to try to continue the exercising for a couple of months at least, but if I can't fit into my clothes anymore, I'll have to quit. Isn't that just nuts?!?!?


You are probably building muscle, muscle weighs more than fat. So that is the reason the scale says your gaining. But you are toneing your muscles and that is a good thing. The more muscle you have the more calories you burn when you exersize. So eventually your scale will start showing a loss.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

HomesteadBaker said:


> Wow. You must build muscle tissue very easily... which will be a good thing when you are old and needing to work to maintain muscle tissue.  I initially gain weight when I start weight lifting, too.
> 
> Kitty


Yes, I do build muscle very quickly (Hubby and I used to pump iron very regularly and I aspired to be one of the American Gladiators...remember that silly show?!?!). Still, it is frustrating to get bigger no matter what I do. I'm doing lots of reps with very light weights and I'm still bulking up. I'll just have to keep at it long enough to see some toning and then decide if I want to be big and buff or smaller and flabby. Hubby has been telling me for years that he doesn't care what size I am as long as I'm toned. 

P.S. Sorry this thread got focused on me...I'll shut up now!


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

My mini goal is to get my 10% weight loss at WW. I have lost 14 pounds so I need to lose another 5 pounds to achieve a 10% weight loss. Which would put me at 173 Lbs. 

I need to get down eventually to a least 150 (then I've reached goal at WW and won't have to pay anymore) but would love to weigh more like 125 although I think 140 maybe more realistic.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I started just over 160, and got down to 150. Then I quit.  
I really need to lose at least another 15 pounds. (I'm only 5 feet tall!)
mary


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

life is too busy to post as often as i'd like. i'm still stagnating. no loss, no gain. sigh. guess i need to start working out again, huh?


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I am stagnating as well. But at least have not gained since being off my diet. I started up again today, but don't expect great results as I am finding it hard to find work out time. I am taking slimquick and doing the body makeover diet.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I've been a silent watcher here, mostly, but I started at 180 and am down to 150. I'd like to take off another 20 pounds, but I'm not going to stress over it. I'm 5'6" and 48 years old.

Meg


----------



## cem (May 5, 2006)

I have been going to TOPS for almost one year, and have lost 20 lbs. I have been at a stand still for the past 3 months. Gain 2lbs. then lose 1.5, then gain .5lb and lose 2 pounds the next week. I have been struggling just to keep my 20lb. loss. I need to get very serious again. I have 46 lbs to go until my goal. I am so sick of big fluffy t-shirts.


----------



## Mel4ministry (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay, I'm new here, but I thought I would chime in.  

I am currently 220 pounds and I ideally would LOVE to be down to 160, but my current goal is to weigh less than 200 pounds. I figure I should baby step it. If I set too high of a goal I may get frustrated or wind up giving up.


----------



## HomesteadBaker (Feb 8, 2006)

Mel4ministry said:


> Okay, I'm new here, but I thought I would chime in.
> 
> I am currently 220 pounds and I ideally would LOVE to be down to 160, but my current goal is to weigh less than 200 pounds. I figure I should baby step it. If I set too high of a goal I may get frustrated or wind up giving up.


Baby steps are a good start.

Good luck. Keep posting.

Kitty


----------

